# Simple Smoked Octopus For Your Saturday!



## leah elisheva

Hi Cuties! And Happy Saturday to you!

Today was smoked Octopus - 25 minutes at 280 on a gas smoker with pecan chips - and it was tremendous!

Now I have a lot of octopus on here already, true be that, but will upload the simple quick pix from my phone now and thus bring some living color to the table.

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva

Proof of cooking!












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva

Obviously doing this by phone (am ready for a new computer) isn't as smooth as online, and forgive the weird spaces! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## welshrarebit

I love smoked tako!!!

Smoked tako poke is da bomb...

Looks awesome as always Leah!!!


----------



## bkleinsmid

Great job Leah. I haven't had Octopus in years. Going to have to find a source out here.

Brad


----------



## crazymoon

Looks good keep us posted on the finished  meal !


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you tons my Hawaiian Friend, & Brad, & CrazyMoon too!

While ever so simple, I just find octopus to be so lovely, healthful, & so it goes!

Here's to a happy weekend!!!!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco

Sorry to be the last guy in the pool but this is terrific looking octopus, as usual!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Disco!

A weekly staple indeed! (Sometimes thrice)!

Happy midweek to you and to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

